# accidental response training?



## brinaynay (Dec 21, 2016)

So I'm trying to tame my older boy charlie and new bub lapis while hes in quarantine. It's slow going rn because most of my time is being taken up by uni and midterms. Mostly right now I'm trying to make them calm when my hands in the cage (with millet). my process as it stands is chill outside of the cage doing the slow blinking/closed eyes and grinding my fingernail to sound like a beak. its pretty effective as they mimic is within about a minute. then I go inside the cage a bit and repeat the process. Charlie is more skittish than lapis when im in the cage but he loves when im beside his cage( which is beside my desk so practically always). But lately charlie is grinding his beak a lot more often at me. Im not sure if its a conditioned response now or if he just does it to me because i do it to calm him. It also could be that he is now recovering from his mates recent passing, and hes cheering up.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*It's great to hear you are making progress! :thumbsup:*


----------

